# Mounting Point



## mcoper8901

I bought a new pair of Liberty Double Helix 182 (150-121-140)this spring, and am having a hard time deciding where I'd like to mount them. I'm open to suggestions. I'm an advanced skier looking to move from a traditional mounting point to somwhere closer to a center mount. I ski powder, trees, cliffs. I do not ski the terrain park or slide rails so that doesn't need to be taken into consideration.

Any Thoughts?


_________________________________________________

How'd I come to master all these things? Like a tampon thief, I had to pull some strings.


----------



## bobbuilds

start with the factory sug. mount point.

check both marks from tail center with a metric tape measure. so you know there good.

figure -2cm if you want to ski em fast

or +2cm if you want a smeary slower ski or are super tiny.

as a standard a trad/pow ski measured at 182cm in length should have a boot center of 77-82cm from the back of the ski measured flat from the tail.

I would sug. 82cm from tail to BC.

bob


----------



## paddlebizzle

bobbuilds said:


> start with the factory sug. mount point.
> 
> check both marks from tail center with a metric tape measure. so you know there good.
> 
> figure -2cm if you want to ski em fast
> 
> or +2cm if you want a smeary slower ski or are super tiny.


Bob basically nailed it. Factory mount is best for 98% of skiers.
- You check the mount point marks with a tape measure to ensure that they're equal: the factories plop out a crapload of skis so you want to make sure there weren't any errors in the marking.
- As for personal preference, +1 or +2 is fun as hell: smears great and makes the ski a bit more versatile. If you're worried about speed, turn less or ski steeper pitches.


----------



## mcoper8901

thanks for the input guys. I think I'll go somewhere around the +2 or +3 mark. I do want to get a little bit of that smear affect without going for a total center mount. Looking forward to a long paddle season, followed by a big winter.


----------



## elcaposwimteam

Ive put quite a few holes in Liberty Skis over the last couple of years. The one thing I advise is to mount them BACK from the factory line. In all of the Libertys I have mounted the Boot Center line is always a bit more forward than where it should be. As a result it skis VERY forward. More than once I have had to move a customers bindings back, sometimes up to 5 cm from Boot Center, because they still skied so far forward. If I can get some more information from you I can give you a better idea of where to possibly mount your Double Helixs. 
Height?
Weight? 
Boot Size?
What binding are you mounting? Tele, AT, Alpine....nordic?
Whats your ratio of on piste skiing compared to off piste skiing?
Also, definitely get them ground and tuned before you ski them. Liberty skis have a nasty habit of being base high from the factory.


----------



## mcoper8901

elcaposwimteam said:


> Ive put quite a few holes in Liberty Skis over the last couple of years. The one thing I advise is to mount them BACK from the factory line. In all of the Libertys I have mounted the Boot Center line is always a bit more forward than where it should be. As a result it skis VERY forward. More than once I have had to move a customers bindings back, sometimes up to 5 cm from Boot Center, because they still skied so far forward. If I can get some more information from you I can give you a better idea of where to possibly mount your Double Helixs.
> Height?
> Weight?
> Boot Size?
> What binding are you mounting? Tele, AT, Alpine....nordic?
> Whats your ratio of on piste skiing compared to off piste skiing?
> Also, definitely get them ground and tuned before you ski them. Liberty skis have a nasty habit of being base high from the factory.



Thanks for the reply. I definitely won't mount the skis dead center or probably anywhere close. Liberty gives you a marking for center, cab forward [2.5 cm back], and standard [7 cm back], and 1/2 cm increment markings between center and standard. I ski a 28.5 cm boot. 5'9" 175 lbs. Fixed heel, no AT. Unsure of which make/model of binding I'll be using. If given the chance I ski powder, so that's where I'm concerned with the performance. I'll make anything work on the groomers. I don't turn on those anyway.

I'm leaning toward a 3.5 to 4.5 back from true center mounting point. I just want to get some of that smearability and playfulness in the deep stuff without sacrificing the flotation and feel of a more traditional mounting point. Great input. Thank you so much.

Mac


----------



## elcaposwimteam

Sorry its taken awhile to get back to you. From my experience with these skis I would mount them @ the standard line. Trust me on this one. All of Liberty skis mounting mounting lines are much more forward than skis of similar dimension made by other ski manufacturers. Dont believe me? find a ski in the same length and look where the mounting lines are. I think if you were to mount them 3-4 cm behind dead center you wont get the performance you are looking for . 

I went thru the same dilemma with my skis last fall. My SkiLogik Bombsquads are 186 cm from tip to tail and are 148-122-143. I am 5'10 155# with a 27 boot on teles. I mounted them 7.5 CM forward from the standard line in hopes of good switch powder skiing and landing. My mistake. I was constantly going over the handlebars in even the smallest amount of fresh. They are now mounted at +3.5 cm from standard and I couldnt be happier. 

When it comes to mounting points I get extremely picky with my skis. My last pair of skis had 24 holes in each ski. Learn from my mistakes and hopefully you wont have 2 dozen holes in your skis.


----------



## mcoper8901

good advice. I'll def take that into consideration. Still haven't bought bindings so I'm in no rush. Bombsquads look sick. Hoping to ride some Ski Logiks someday.

mac


----------



## Luber

*Thanks for the info!*

Old, old thread, but still useful - thanks, elcaposwimteam!

_From my experience with these skis I would mount them @ the standard line. Trust me on this one. All of Liberty skis mounting mounting lines are much more forward than skis of similar dimension made by other ski manufacturers. Dont believe me? find a ski in the same length and look where the mounting lines are._


I had bought a pair of used Liberty Origin 96 a couple years ago, meaning to mount them up for AT and give my tired tele turns a rest, finally got around to it now. I happened to have 3 other skis about the same length and measured as you suggested. The Liberty "standard" line was 3-5 cm farther forward from the tail than on the other skis (Atomic, K2, Karhu).


I needed to redrill for a mount just slightly smaller than the original, which basically gave me the choice of leaving the toe piece in place and moving the heel up or vice versa; moving the heel would have been easier but would have put me forward of the standard line, so I'll do it the other way. Saved me some grief, thanks man!


----------

